# Looking for Temp. Work in the Midwest



## Birds-Eye (Feb 20, 2008)

Work has slowed to a standstill in my neck of the woods, as i am sure it has for many. Just wanted to post this to see what may be out there.

Climber/Arial lift operator/Foreman

7 yrs experience in all facets of Tree Care
--- Pruning, spikeless trims, crane removal, complex rigging/removals, heavy equipment operation, etc...

Being that work is slow I am looking to see if anyone could use a temporary tree worker in the Midwest (IL, IN, MI, MN, KY, TN). 

I carry equipment (climbing,Rigging, saw), and could potentially bring larger equipment with me. This could be worked out as a subcontract through my current employer. If anyone has any leads or tips for me I would greatly appreciate any and all info, and I would be happy to provide any information about myself as requested.

Thanks and Climb Safe------ Steve


----------



## jordan6032 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a small tree removal company in Chicago and will be looking for a climber shortly. Email me a copy of your resume with salary requirements and a phone number and I'll get back to you. Thanks!


----------

